# New direction for Windows?



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Microsoft is working on something they call 'Sets', a browser like tabbed interface that groups apps and files by project.  It may be years before it's released and supposedly will only work with Apps from Microsoft's store.  They do claim the 'Sets' version will be optional.    

Windows 10's future look could be Sets, a tabbed app interface Microsoft will start testing


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Right now it looks like Sets is designed to work through Edge...........  Go figure........


----------



## Synthaholic (May 12, 2018)

Who the hell wants another proprietary system that locks you into one company?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Who the hell wants another proprietary system that locks you into one company?


Apparently lots of people. 

(I'm not one of them.......)


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

To get an idea of where they may be going Stardock has released it's own version.  Pretty sure it doesn't use Edge as it's foundation.........


----------



## Synthaholic (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell wants another proprietary system that locks you into one company?
> ...


We already have Apple for that.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


 It would appear that Microsoft wants to go the direction Apple did.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Microsoft is working on something they call 'Sets', a browser like tabbed interface that groups apps and files by project.  It may be years before it's released and supposedly will only work with Apps from Microsoft's store.  They do claim the 'Sets' version will be optional.
> 
> Windows 10's future look could be Sets, a tabbed app interface Microsoft will start testing


*Windows 10 is so screwed up that I maintain a dual drive with windows 7 and 10 I use 7 most of the time because MS is screwing 10 up with so many update that the system is working as fast as the ori: DOS.  Been thinking about using another operating system.*


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Microsoft is working on something they call 'Sets', a browser like tabbed interface that groups apps and files by project.  It may be years before it's released and supposedly will only work with Apps from Microsoft's store.  They do claim the 'Sets' version will be optional.
> ...


I reverted back to Win 7 on my gamer but have Kubuntu 18.04 on my other desktop and this laptop.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> To get an idea of where they may be going Stardock has released it's own version.  Pretty sure it doesn't use Edge as it's foundation.........


Edge is awful. Very buggy and quirky.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > To get an idea of where they may be going Stardock has released it's own version.  Pretty sure it doesn't use Edge as it's foundation.........
> ...


The wife has Win 10 on her laptop (for now.......).  I have Edge, Cortana and all apps I can turned off for her however Cortana still runs in the background collecting and reporting data.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I liked Ubuntu when I had it but I never knew which version of add-ons and extensions and programs to install from thechoices they gave you. Are you familiar with what I’m talking about?


----------



## percysunshine (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Microsoft is working on something they call 'Sets', a browser like tabbed interface that groups apps and files by project.  It may be years before it's released and supposedly will only work with Apps from Microsoft's store.  They do claim the 'Sets' version will be optional.
> 
> Windows 10's future look could be Sets, a tabbed app interface Microsoft will start testing




So this is kind of like having parents describing their vision of the perfect life mate to a teenager.....

Okay.....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...


It's a learning curve but that's to be expected with anything new.  With Ubuntu one can do a standard install which pretty much gives you everything you may need or a minimal install which cuts much of the stuff most people don't use regularly allowing the user to configure which packages (Apps) they want.  I and a couple of others here are always willing to help people with setup and configuring their Linux distributions.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 12, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...



I think you mean the GUI interface packages, there's Gnome-based..to where you have a modern feel ..and lots of apps.

then I draw a mental block on the other. KDE, maybe?

I like the minimalist approach, so I use neither.

LX-something or other. Not the one to use if you want a feature-rich experience.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 12, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Microsoft is working on something they call 'Sets', a browser like tabbed interface that groups apps and files by project.  It may be years before it's released and supposedly will only work with Apps from Microsoft's store.  They do claim the 'Sets' version will be optional.
> ...



Interesting.  I have 10 on this comp.  Not a single problem.

I have XT on the other and (cough) Windows 95 on the oldest.  No probs there either, though 95 just plays old games.  I have Flight Simulator 95 with the old Meigs Airport in Chicago, and the twin towers in NYC.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 12, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



You can actually do quite a bit with modern hardware and emulators.

I got um..Lo Wang to work.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





> I have 10 on this comp



Sooo, how do you like having a dedicated Microsoft workstation as opposed to a PC............


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubbs said:
> ...



Whatever works.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 12, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I slapped boiling hot tar on his eyes, and I keep no personal info on this comp.  If he wants to track the news I view, shrug.


----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2018)

I'm putting together a new PC and I'm going to try Win 10 on it.  

I'll get another cheap version of 7 if 10 ends up being too much of a PITA.  With 7 hitting the end of updates stage, it just seems like the time to take the plunge and hope 10 isn't too annoying.

I've also been reading that Win 7 might not work well with some of the newer chips, and I'm deciding between a Ryzen 5 1600 and a Ryzen 5 2600 at the moment.  It might not be important, but again, it's a push toward me trying 10.


----------



## Indeependent (May 13, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Microsoft is working on something they call 'Sets', a browser like tabbed interface that groups apps and files by project.  It may be years before it's released and supposedly will only work with Apps from Microsoft's store.  They do claim the 'Sets' version will be optional.
> 
> Windows 10's future look could be Sets, a tabbed app interface Microsoft will start testing


Microshit's Best & Brightest set for yet another multi decade effort that could be accomplished in 2 years by people *possessing* the actual skill set?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 13, 2018)

Well....it looks like M$ is copying what someone else already did years ago.


----------



## Indeependent (May 13, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > To get an idea of where they may be going Stardock has released it's own version.  Pretty sure it doesn't use Edge as it's foundation.........
> ...


Edge is a memory hog and it sends what's on your PC to MS.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 16, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Edge is a memory hog and it sends what's on your PC to MS.



Cortona must be pissed


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Edge is a memory hog and it sends what's on your PC to MS.
> ...


More like Cataracts.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

There is really a new direction! Microsoft has just released the File Manager! Yeah, its true!

Microsoft/winfile


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> There is really a new direction! Microsoft has just released the File Manager! Yeah, its true!
> 
> Microsoft/winfile


Ah yes, the old version that actually worked well.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > There is really a new direction! Microsoft has just released the File Manager! Yeah, its true!
> ...


Yeah, it was present until 98 or Me in the Windows folder. I still remember my first computer. It was already an old one and all that Win 3 disks!


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2018)

I found this tool TidyTabs which allows to tab any programs together. Unfortunately, the free version is heavily restricted.

TidyTabs Versions & Pricing


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 22, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> I found this tool TidyTabs which allows to tab any programs together. Unfortunately, the free version is heavily restricted.
> 
> TidyTabs Versions & Pricing



Been too long to remember, but there was a program a good 15 years ago that sort of did the same thing...sort of. It was for monitoring multiple servers, you could see the screens of numerous servers in one window. It basically looked like a bunch of little desktop thumbnails that were live. And you could click on one to bring it up and of course control the server as if you were at the terminal.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 26, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Unfortunately, the free version is heavily restricted.


Well, fuck 'em.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2018)

I put together my new PC and put 10 on it.  At first there was no Cortana, yay!  That lasted for a couple of updates.  

I'm still doing updates, so it will be a while before I get a feel for things.  I hope I don't get that 100% drive use error.

Slightly related observation: I bought an M.2 SSD for this machine, and wow! is it small.  I was expecting something like a stick of RAM, but this 500GB drive is just tiny!


----------

